# NBA Finals Game 1: Heat @ Thunder (6/12 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Tuesday, June 12, 2012 | 9:00 pm | TV: ESPN*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I highly doubt we stick with this starting lineup.


----------



## Smithian

It's time.


----------



## BlackNRed

It's Vader time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat already arrived in OKC earlier today. They wasted no time.


----------



## doctordrizzay

this is going to be one epic battle


----------



## Drizzy

Love that we're the underdogs in this one. Less "heat" on us. Everyone expecting them to fail. I like it.

Absolutely have to steal one of the first two, very tough to win 3 in a row at home (had to state the obvious).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

We're definitely underdogs, but I doubt we'll get any less scrutiny.


----------



## Jace

I feel like we should have *pretend* drinking games for this series. For instance, every time Miller misses a momentum changing 3 and Daequan Cook hits one on the other end: drink. You know, because we essentially got rid of Cook to make room for Miller.


----------



## BlackNRed

Jace said:


> I feel like we should have *pretend* drinking games for this series. For instance, every time Miller misses a momentum changing 3 and Daequan Cook hits one on the other end: drink. You know, because we essentially got rid of Cook to make room for Miller.


DQ was shitting the bed with us at the time worse than Miller has done all year.


----------



## Jace

DQ can walk.

/story


----------



## PoetLaureate

I'm not even nervous for this. Not that I expect to blow them away or anything, but this series just feels more relaxed to me. Boston was the most nerve-wracking shit I have ever watched as an NBA fan.


----------



## Jace

> Zach Lowe ‏@ZachLowe_SI
> 
> Just listened for 15 minutes as the great Tony Allen (@aa000G9) took me through the best way, in his view, to defend Westbrook/KD pin down.


I would love to have Tony for this series. Just for spot minutes to slow down Westbrook or Durant. His O would probably hurt us long-term.


----------



## Wade County

Well, it's interesting for us to be underdogs for once. Maybe that'll spur something deep within us.

Guys, this series is going to be really tough. We're gonna need to capitalise on their turnovers, close out on their very good shooters, and lock down the paint.

Their size down low will cause us problems on the boards.


----------



## Smithian

**** them and their Johnny Come Lately fan base.


----------



## Jace

I agree it'll be very tough. However, despite all the easy buckets we allowed their bigs in OKC this season, they don't have bigs they go to to score. That can't really be said for the first 3 teams we played. They can still use their bigs effectively in the half court as release valves, but we might be better able to guard shooters if we don't have to focus inside as much.


----------



## Wade County

:laugh:

Are you gonna get to a game Smithi?


----------



## Jace

Smithian said:


> **** them and their Johnny Come Lately fan base.


I hope you tell them things along these lines when you go to our games there.


----------



## Wade County

Jace said:


> I agree it'll be very tough. However, despite all the easy buckets we allowed their bigs in OKC this season, they don't have bigs they go to to score. That can't really be said for the first 3 teams we played. They can still use their bigs effectively in the half court as release valves, but we might be better able to guard shooters if we don't have to focus inside as much.


The main issue is they have Ibaka who can hiut that 15 footer and is quick enough to stay with CB. UD has to make his jumpers (which he has been better at lately) to draw Perk out of the paint.

In the end, it still comes down to Lebron and Dwyane and whether they can match or exceed Durant and Westbrook.

Lebron simply CANNOT shit the bed this year. It's amazing we got to game 6 last year with how he played - he can't get fatigued, can't get passive, and must dominate like he's playing Boston.

Don't lose that edge!!!


----------



## Jace

Yup. That's the main thing we're counting on.

Regarding Ibaka on defense, we'll definitely try to use Bosh to pull him out of the paint like we did with Garnett, which led to Bosh's 3 3s. He definitely has all the tools to play great individual D on Bosh, but save for some recent solid play there this postseason, based off of what I'm reading on Twitter his man D is notoriously bad generally.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Ibaka has "tools" but is overaggressive so I'm not surprised his man defense is lacking. A patient player like Bosh can use that to his advantage.


----------



## Wade County

Hopefully he starts biting on the pump fakes and Bosh can get to the hole.

Wade needs to get off the snide, but he's gonna have Thabo on him. Tough cover.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Thunder saw Battier as a stretch 4 and would have played him there had he signed with them, according to Ethan Skolnick. 

I'm a bit intrigued at the thought of keeping Battier as the starting 4 and replacing UD with Bosh, making both of their bigs having to stay out of the paint. But on the other end is the tricky part. Durant, Westbrook and Harden will attack the basket much more than Indy and Boston ever did, so not having a shot blocker or a 2nd true big back there may hurt us much more this series.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Thunder saw Battier as a stretch 4 and would have played him there had he signed with them, according to Ethan Skolnick.
> 
> I'm a bit intrigued at the thought of keeping Battier as the starting 4 and replacing UD with Bosh, making both of their bigs having to stay out of the paint. But on the other end is the tricky part. Durant, Westbrook and Harden will attack the basket much more than Indy and Boston ever did, so not having a shot blocker or a 2nd true big back there may hurt us much more this series.


I'm starting to suspect Spoo is milking this Bosh injury as an excuse to keep starting UD.


----------



## Wade County

:spo: :ud: I LOVE U MAN


----------



## Wade County

I have a client meeting at 11am tomorrow. Right when the game starts.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Jace

^Sucks. At least its not a potential close-out game.

It just occurred to me that to win this series, Bosh might have to be the Heat's second best player, unless Wade re-animates. Even beyond this season, it may be the best for the team if Bosh takes that step up permanently if Dwyane keeps playing this way. We all know how good Bosh has looked as a #2 here.


----------



## Dee-Zy

End the meeting in 15. 

Show the ordre du jour, then zip through the slides in less than 5 minutes each and skip the slides that they can read for themselves because you will send them the presentation by email and then, any questions?

Answer one or two questions then say, these are very good questions (if more than 2) and say that you need time to think about them so you write them down and will get back to them tomorrow. 

Tune in on the game. 

You're welcome


----------



## Dee-Zy

T minus 5 hours.

So damn ****ing excited!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed

Dee-Zy said:


> T minus 5 hours.
> 
> So damn ****ing excited!!!!


Trade me, I'm fcking scared. I'm having 2011 flashbacks.


----------



## BlackNRed

Miami vs World. :whistling:


----------



## Jace

How the fck is Washington (Seattle) not on our side? Idiots.



BlackNRed said:


> Trade me, I'm fcking scared. I'm having 2011 flashbacks.


BlackNRed for R-Star + cash considerations



As much as it sucks that we missed out on homecourt by resting guys and losing to teams like the Wizards, I like the fact that this series starts out on the road. Alleviates the pressure of HAVING to win the first two, to go along with the fact that it puts us in an underdog state of mind, augmented by the fact that we ARE underdogs, at least in the eyes of most. Being able to win 4/5 again ('06) will be difficult though, so hopefully we can use that diminished pressure to steal one (or both) of the first 2.

Role players need to bring it. Chalmers needs to continue his big game play. Keep driving like he's been, but limit turnovers and hit that 3ball consistently. UD needs to take smart jumpers only, and hit them, and not turn over the ball. Battier needs to keep hitting 3s. Joel needs to remind Spoelstra he's key to our success.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The "who do you want to win?" poll on sportsnation is funny as well. All but Florida and the state of Washington (for obvious reasons) want the Thunder to win.


----------



## Jace

EPIC


----------



## UD40




----------



## BlackNRed




----------



## BlackNRed

Jace said:


> BlackNRed for R-Star + cash considerations


Ummmm Ouch


----------



## Jace

People outside of Miami: 

"**** Miami...Lose to New York!"

"The Heat suck...Beat 'em Pacers!"

"I hate the Heat...LET'S GO CELTICS!!"

"Heat vs. Thunder Finals? AWESOOOOOME!!!!!"


----------



## PoetLaureate

I hope you guys are prepared because I'm confident James Harden is rapidly going to be our new most hated player


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Derrick Stafford is part of the officiating crew tonight.

Adam will have a heart attack when he sees that :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed

Interesting NBA.com poll has us winning series 51% to 49%. I guess there are more Miami haters that roam ESPN's website.


----------



## Jace

AND Ed Malloy. Prepare to feel 8-on-5'd.

And yeah, PL. As I said earlier, Harden has Heat-killer potential written all over him. He's like a smaller, smarter JR Smith. He hits impossible shots, can shoot and drive proficiently, and can make plays for teammates.


----------



## Wade County

And flops like a mo fo.

Yep, I can see myself hating The Beard. He's like a better Jason Terry....and I HATE JASON ****ING TERRY.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> AND Ed Malloy. Prepare to feel 8-on-5'd.


Was gonna mention Malloy, but I feel like he's horrible all around, not just against us.


----------



## Wade County

Stafford? FML. This is gonna suck.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Was gonna mention Malloy, but I feel like he's horrible all around, not just against us.


Yeah was going to mention that too, with him its just about luck.


----------



## Wade County

I'm friggin nervous guys. In a way I dont feel as much pressure as last year, as we were favourites and crumbled...but I just want this 'chip so bad. 

God I hope Lebron doesnt have a Finals meltdown. We NEED him to be who he is - the MVP.


----------



## BlackNRed

I just bought a case of beer.


----------



## Wade County

Wish I had a case of beer....and werent at work....and didnt have a meeting when the game starts.....

I'm really not going to be concentrating in this meeting :laugh:


----------



## doctordrizzay

I drank coffee in game 2 ECF...never again, my heart was beating so fast i felt like passing out. Next game i drank beer, calms the nerves


----------



## Floods

Spo's using the same starting lineup as game 7.


----------



## rolex

I really want us to be in lock down defense this entire series; that will be really hard to deal with. Also I think Wade will be better in this series than the others. I think he has been making sure he has something in the tank for this; and I think Bosh will be a delightful surprise. However, I repeat;no matter what happens, this bench has to change. We can't ask the big three to carry this dead weight another year
I'm just sad to see Miller go, he really never got a chance to get going, because of injuries. I think he could have been a terrific player, but anyone can see he's really just trying to hold on to finish what he started. 
I wish him well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Floods said:


> Spo's using the same starting lineup as game 7.


Rebounding will be key in these early minutes.


----------



## Jace

Finals red shoes for all again.


----------



## Ben

I think I'm going to miss this game


----------



## Jace

Not surprised Spo is sticking with Bosh on the bench. I guess I can't really blame him for testing it out one more game, but they can hurt us with him out of the lineup, then he has to come in and face Collison.


----------



## Jace

Ben said:


> I think I'm going to miss this game


HERESY!

Shall we harm whomever is responsible?


----------



## Wade County

Bosh off the bench? Come on Spo, enough of this.


----------



## Jace

LeBron and Spo have been parroting that "like its your last breath" line of Riley's with the ice bath.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier supposedly did a pretty good job on D in last years playoffs so it doesnt surprise me that we started with Battier on him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 3333 again


----------



## PoetLaureate

Shattier!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cannot lose track of Durant.


Good start offensively by the Heat.


----------



## Jace

Is that two games in a row we've had a crazy 3 bounce in against us? Ray Allen's was G7 right? His went straight up and in.


----------



## Adam

We're rebounding so easily. It's so weird because Boston isn't a good rebounding team but we never had a time like this where we defensive rebounded so easily.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Cannot lose track of Durant.


And we lost Westbrook on that 3 he tried. Make or miss attempt there.


----------



## Adam

You'd think I would be the last person commending the Spoo decision to start UD, but there's one pretty good aspect of it. OKC has to do double the homework. They have to prepare for both UD and Bosh because they don't know who will start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 3333 again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 33333


----------



## Adam

Haslem is shitting on Perkins. This is awesome.


----------



## PoetLaureate

What is this, we are making threes...


----------



## Adam

Hahahha, Perkins $35 million. So bad. Stay free Perk.


----------



## Adam

Typical Spoo. Takes out a red hot player.


----------



## Jace

Dwyane is killing us on both ends of transition now. He ruined a beautiful break. Should've passed to LeBron, instead wound up looking 90 years old.

It wasn't long ago he was an automatic hoop or foul in transition.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

5 point swing right there.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> Typical Spoo. Takes out a red hot player.


Mmhmm. I bet even Shane went as far as sucking his teeth in response.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade is so slow


----------



## BlackNRed

I better slow down or I'm not gonna be able to see the ball go in the basket. I'll sip until the Heat inevitably blow the lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller 33333

great ball movement


----------



## Wade2Bosh

great start for Mario


----------



## Adam

I still don't get why we have people that want Steve Nash. Chalmers is more than enough.


----------



## Adam

Mike Miller turns down a three and we get a terrible shot from Bosh. Miller is killing, typical.


----------



## Jace

There's the first "FCK YOU" Harden shot, in Heat opponent signature end of quarter buzzer fashion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

29-22 after 1

Good start. Gotta keep it up.


----------



## Gx

I feel like we should be up more. Gave up some free points here and there.


----------



## doctordrizzay

refs are pretty bad


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> I still don't get why we have people that want Steve Nash. Chalmers is more than enough.


If Chalmers played the way he does in the postseason in the regular season, less to no people would. There's just no denying that Nash's more consistent 3ball and sophistication running offense would be a major boost to a team that appears astonishingly inept offensively at times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Loving the ball movement so far.


----------



## Adam

I love the way Battier is playing. I meant to say in the game 7 Boston thread that he gets my James Posey Award for the playoffs for the big shots he has hit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario on DQ.

Remember the days of the ustreaming? Q-Rich, Dorell and Wade on one and the "6-14-30" on the other? 

This team could never do that for fear of getting killed by the media.


----------



## Wade County

Im back! took Deezy's advice, got the **** outta there ASAP.


----------



## Adam

I'm okay with the score right now. It's obviously not so high we can take our foot off the pedal but that's not a bad thing. Especially with our team.


----------



## Jace

Whomever saw Miller hit a 3 must be confusing him with Rio? :whoknows:

He's 0-0


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Would like to see us go back to Wade in the post. It was really difficult to do in the last series with all the treapping they were doing on Wade.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Mario on DQ.
> 
> Remember the days of the ustreaming? Q-Rich, Dorell and Wade on one and the "6-14-30" on the other?
> 
> This team could never do that for fear of getting killed by the media.


I remember because I went in the ustream and asked Mario if when LeBron gets here he will change his number and he said, "No," and got really pissed off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Im back! took Deezy's advice, got the **** outta there ASAP.


:yesyesyes:


Jace said:


> Whomever saw Miller hit a 3 must be confusing him with Rio? :whoknows:
> 
> He's 0-0


Yeah, my bad. I knew it was Mario but for some reason typed Miller.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Mario on DQ.
> 
> Remember the days of the ustreaming? Q-Rich, Dorell and Wade on one and the "6-14-30" on the other?
> 
> This team could never do that for fear of getting killed by the media.


Haha, was just reminiscing about that the other day. Totally would lead to major issues within minutes now.


----------



## Wade County

Lets go Heat!


----------



## Wade County

Bossssh


----------



## Wade County

Fisher? Ugh


----------



## Wade County

Offense turned crap


----------



## PoetLaureate

Fisher vs Battier show


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Our transition D is still awful.


----------



## Wade County

Wade still sucks. Boo.


----------



## Jace

Good timeout. Those Fischer shots are just the type to get the crowd going crazy. Plus our O was awful the last couple possessions.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Would like to see us go back to Wade in the post. It was really difficult to do in the last series with all the treapping they were doing on Wade.


Good idea. Watching him try to break Westbrook and Sefalosha down has been painful. He just has no burst right now.


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> Wade still sucks. Boo.


He keeps making things harder than they need to be.


----------



## Wade County

Yep - Wade in the post = good. Wade iso's = bad.


----------



## Adam

One thing nobody is talking about is that OKC was last in the league in assists. They're a bad passing team. The one thing that beats our defense is the pass (ball is fastest player on the court). If they don't pass they can't get in the paint against us.


----------



## Wade County

Great work by UD


----------



## Wade County

Shane!


----------



## PoetLaureate

What has gotten into Battier


----------



## Wade County

You cant reward that from Westbrook!


----------



## Wade County

Bad miss by Bosh there too


----------



## Wade County

:joel: sighting


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, what a drive by Mario.


----------



## Jace

Mario Chalmers is coming alive.

LeBron can't hit a J tonight.


----------



## Wade County

Wow Rio!


----------



## Adam

Chalmers is the Shaq of role players. Doesn't show up and play like a role player until the playoffs.


----------



## PoetLaureate

ROLE PLAYERS


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario with 10 
Battier with 13
UD with 9 rebounds

The others are playing great right now.


----------



## Wade County

"The Other Guys" are showing up tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Durant has been amazingly quiet since those 2 3's in a row at the beginning of the 1st quarter.

Dont know if that's good or bad though.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Joel getting minutes again


----------



## sknydave

Chalmers and Battier, oh my!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh 3333

:laugh:


----------



## Wade County

When Lebron and Wade arent hitting jumpers, theyre much easier to defend. Pack the paint and hope the others beat you.

Right now, the guys are hitting. Will Shane and Rio keep hitting though?


----------



## Wade County

:bosh1: 3333


----------



## Wade County

Nice, Wade.


----------



## Adam

Every time we can increase the lead Wade does something bad.


----------



## Wade County

Definite travel there by DWade. Ugh.


----------



## Wade County

Too easy in the paint


----------



## Wade County

Lebron off glass!


----------



## PoetLaureate

LOL what a bs double technical


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Only 4 turnovers for the Heat, but they seem to have scored on all of them.


----------



## Jace

Soft play by LeBron there. Not a signature half for him. He and Dwyane have been slightly getting by not playing particularly splendidly.


----------



## Adam

****ing pisses me off that the double technical is all of a sudden popular in these playoffs. One of my biggest hates in soccer is the double yellow card. Just give the penalty to the guy who starts it. Goddamnit. Do your job correctly, it's not difficult.


----------



## Jace

Was hoping we could end the half up double digits. Awful end to that quarter killed that.


----------



## Wade County

Dammit. Should still be up 10.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

54-47 at the half

Could have been bigger and things were getting away from us at the end of the 2nd, but you gotta expect them to make runs. Up 7 at the half. Could be a lot worse.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade and Lebron with slow starts but the role players are going nuts


----------



## doctordrizzay

bad ending to the half. Fortunately we are one of the best 3rd quarter teams this playoffs.


----------



## Wade County

Only 4 free throws for us at the half. Gotta get to the line for (easy?) scores.


----------



## BlackNRed

Battier and Chalmers MVP.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OKC shot 56% in the half. Westbrook is the only one struggling at 3-10.

Heat shot 51%. Wade and Lebron were a combined 8-20.


----------



## Wade County

Not quite sure why that was a double tech on Westbrook and Battier. Shane did nothing.


----------



## doctordrizzay

The refs are heavily favoring OKC tonight


----------



## Wade County

Need to keep them at bay this quarter, and finish strong. 

Game 1 win would be massive.


----------



## Wade County

Bad start


----------



## Wade2Bosh

****ing Ed Malloy. Awful call.


----------



## Jace

Good to see refs assume Sefalosha was hit there. Absolutely disgraceful.


----------



## Wade County

DIDNT TOUCH HIM!


----------



## Adam

Shots and stop!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

big 3 by Lebron


----------



## Wade County

:lebron:


----------



## Wade County

Damn


----------



## Wade County

On Haslem!?


----------



## Adam

Wario makes his appearance.


----------



## Wade County

FML lucky bullshit


----------



## Adam

LeBron has settled on his last bunch of shots.


----------



## Wade County

Offense is dying


----------



## Wade2Bosh

A lot of standing around on offense again.

Need to find the ball movement of the 1st half.


----------



## Adam

This is what's known as regression toward the mean. The concept that Spoo doesn't understand. Always plays UD too much.


----------



## Wade County

Weak fouls here


----------



## Jace

Here's our mandatory meltdown. Started with horrible offense, predictably escalating to turnovers and subpar D.


----------



## PoetLaureate

OKC sees every pass coming, move around more


----------



## Wade County

This 3rd quarter is looking disastrous.

Get CB in there Spo you mong.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> This is what's known as regression toward the mean. The concept that Spoo doesn't understand. Always plays UD too much.


U giveth, U taketh away

:spo:


----------



## BlackNRed

Where the **** is CB1. God damn Spoobrain.


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> This 3rd quarter is looking disastrous.
> 
> Get CB in there Spo you mong.


It's insanity that we have a $100 million player sitting on our bench in the NBA Finals. I seriously question when I watch this team whether I'm not in a Twilight Zone episode and I just don't know it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Tom Haberstroh ‏@tomhaberstroh
> Fastbreak points: OKC 16, MIA 4.


16 pts off of 6 turnovers.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> Here's our mandatory meltdown. Started with horrible offense, predictably escalating to turnovers and subpar D.


My issue is that it's predictable and therefore avoidable, but our coach just keeps repeating the same mistakes.


----------



## Wade County

There you go Wade


----------



## Wade County

Wade....


----------



## Adam

LeBron finally goes to the basket.


----------



## Wade County

Killing us inside.


----------



## Wade County

Keep attacking


----------



## Adam

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaario!


----------



## Wade County

Lebron!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Come on Mario!

3rd time we get a turnover and cant even get a shot up.


----------



## Wade County

WTF MARIO!!!


----------



## Wade County

4pt swing. Again. Thanks Rio....


----------



## PoetLaureate

Sigh Wade


----------



## Wade County

Man Wade has been bad lately. He looks sloooow.


----------



## Jace

What scares me about Dwyane is he doesn't appear to understand why he's struggling when he's struggling. Just hoisting bad J after bad J. Get back to making plays for teammates. Really hurting us right now, he got lucky he got fouled on that last one.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade your jumper is broken stop shooting


----------



## Wade County

Wade is single handedly nuking us


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Drive Wade..


----------



## Adam

****ing Wade. He turns down a wide open free throw line shot in transition only to shoot a one-legged fadeaway with like 16 seconds on the clock.


----------



## Wade County

Terrible flop by Westbrook. He initiated contact.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 3333


----------



## Adam

New offense: ABW. Anybody but Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Manbearpig and1!


----------



## Jace

MANBEARPIG!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

LEBRON! MANBEARPIG!


----------



## Adam

Thank god we got that continuation. Refs have been killing us all year on continuation calls.


----------



## Wade County

Durant cant do anything to stop LBJ in that situation. He just reaches and hopes the bigs down back block the shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Tom Haberstroh ‏@tomhaberstroh
> Of course Shane Battier has matched Kevin Durant point-for-point this game.


We all saw this coming this deep in the game right?

Gotta take advantage of this. All goes on Wade right now. Need more efficiency from him.


----------



## BlackNRed

Hell yeah Lebron. Get it done son.


----------



## Wade County

Wade is STRUGGLING.

Bron, Battier, Rio (at times) have all shown up. UD has been solid.

Bosh n Wade need more.


----------



## Wade County

FTs


----------



## Adam

I'm going to pop a bottle of champagne when Miller gets amnestied.


----------



## Wade County

Bah, Miller


----------



## Wade County

Wade is 4-13. Come on bro. Atleast be a 2nd half specialist.


----------



## Adam

Wario is lost inside his own head now like he loves to do. Coach's job is to spot that and correct it or take him out.


----------



## Wade County

ft's are killing us. Thunder drop em in. We dont.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

How did Wade not finish that and1?

At least he hit both free throws.


----------



## Wade County

Damn, Wade normally finishes that and 1.


----------



## Adam

Those were clearly fouls by Haslem and Chalmers. In the penalty. You just can't do that ever, especially in the Finals trying to win a ring.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Annd they take the lead


----------



## Adam

Mike Miller with the terrible play then immediately doubles over and rubs his knees. Shoot this clown and put him out of his misery.


----------



## Wade County

****ing Wade. ****ing Miller.

We're ****ed.


----------



## Jace

Flurry of fouls now.

We can never even get decent end of quarter shots now. Our offense has become so grindingly slow.


----------



## Wade County

WTF. 

Do we even want to win this game?

What is this SHIT!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

74-73 after 3

Another bad ending to the quarter. Westbrook ate us up.


----------



## Wade County

Wade is absolutely slaughtering us out there. It's brutal to watch.


----------



## BlackNRed

Miller is a useless human being, put anybody in besides him.


----------



## Adam

Need another Spoo meme: "Down 1 heading into the 4th? 12 minutes of Haslem!"


----------



## Jace

Its all on the line for Dwyane now. Dude's been rubbish and is soiling his name.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade is literal garbage out there. The biggest problem is when he plays bad he completely nukes the team and takes them down with him.


----------



## IbizaXL

I hate d wade. I cannot stand this clown.


----------



## Wade County

1pt game at the end of the day.

They made their run, lets close out and make ours.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade has no middle. He's either great or awful.

Lets see if he has another nice 4th to mask his other quarter failures.


----------



## Wade County

Need Lebron to play big here. He's gotta lead.


----------



## Adam

Another obvious foul by Haslem. If he can't play defense without fouling...


----------



## Adam

LeBron with an iso into a turnaround fadeaway. Ask yourselves, how many of those has he made the past 2 years? How is that the shot?


----------



## Wade County

FML!!!! IDIOTS!


----------



## Wade County

Oh wow...Wade....


----------



## Jace

Bench Wade. He's gone full retard 3.0.


----------



## Wade County

We're screwed. Amateurs.


----------



## Adam

Wish we had a Joel to set high screens at the top of the key to initiate drives to the basket.


----------



## PoetLaureate

LOL this guy is such a clown. How can a player be so unintelligent out there.


----------



## IbizaXL

Iso iso iso iso iso. I ****ing hate this team. Lets go OKC!


----------



## Wade County

We've learned nothing.


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade sucks.


----------



## Jace

Its amazing we're only down 5 with how awful LeBron has looked and Wade suddenly becoming an OKC fan.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron needs to take this game by the scruff of the neck. It's slipping away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

When was the last time we ran a pick and Pop for Bosh or Got Bosh the ball in the post? Its all long Wade and Lebron J's right now when they cant even make easy ones tonight.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> When was the last time we ran a pick and Pop for Bosh or Got Bosh the ball in the post? Its all long Wade and Lebron J's right now when they cant even make easy ones tonight.


We're makin it up as we go bro.


----------



## IbizaXL

remember when wade used to play like westbrook?


----------



## BlackNRed

Just give the ball to BOSH


----------



## Wade County

We're deteriorating.


----------



## Wade County

Ft lols


----------



## Wade County

WTF are we doing?


----------



## Wade County

Wade and 1! finally


----------



## Wade County

Wake up Miami. Lets go.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Damnit Lebron gets caught in the air and instant 4 point swing


----------



## Wade County

Costly fumble. 5pt game.


----------



## Adam

A spinning, jumping pass by LeBron in traffic. That's some Dallas series shit. Unreal.


----------



## Wade County

Transition is killing us.


----------



## Adam

LeBron kills his dribble or leaves his feet to pass a lot. It's a really bad habit.


----------



## Wade County

Wade2Rio


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wooowww Lebron


----------



## Wade County

Lebron and 1!


----------



## IbizaXL

Lets go okc. Show miami how to play basketball!


----------



## Wade County

fts...


----------



## Adam

[Seinfeld voice]Why does Miami call them free throws? They're more like expensive throws. They can never afford them![/Seinfeld voice]


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just cant get stops right now.


----------



## BlackNRed

Giving up shit ton of offensive rebounds now... unreal.


----------



## Wade County

Costly rebound. Durant 3.

Game.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh for 2


----------



## Wade County

Durant is KILLING us


----------



## Wade County

Big miss by Battier there


----------



## PoetLaureate

I was waiting all game for the Thunder to drop the hammer and welp here we are


----------



## Adam

Small ball.


----------



## BlackNRed

Not enough touches for Bosh not even close. I think we lost.


----------



## Wade County

Our inability to grab the defensive board cost us that Durant 3. Likely the dagger.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just cant get enough consecutive stops and baskets to get this back to a 1 possession game.


----------



## IbizaXL

Guys, we should be going for okc. Its the only way to rid ourselves of spoo and fix the team. Hopefully rendering wade to the bench. Hell be excellent as our 6th man


----------



## Adam

I give up. I thought when we signed Bosh to a $100 million contract the days of Haslem starting were behind us. This small ball shit has to stop. Play Pittman even. I don't care.


----------



## Wade County

We need an offensive coordinator SO badly.


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> We need an offensive coordinator SO badly.


Okay, our offense is terrible, but we at least used to win games with our terrible offense because we played defense. What is this small ball shit? We can't stop anybody or rebound at all anymore. Why are we playing midgets at center?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

31 2nd half points. Just wont cut it int this series.


----------



## IbizaXL

Wheres joel anthony?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cant get any stops at all.


----------



## Adam

For the record, I'm officially off the Chalmers bandwagon. Sign me up for the Steve Nash campaign.

What Chalmers did in this second half was criminal. Throwing the ball into the 3rd row, dribbling off his foot, grabbing his throat and falling to the ground and calling a timeout when nobody touched his throat...this guy lives inside his own head and not reality. Shame because he has all the skills to be a good player.


----------



## IbizaXL

Okc lets goooooo


----------



## Adam

OKC got so many dunks and layups in this half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The defense this half has been so much worse than the offense. Many changes need to be made after watching the game film.


----------



## Wade County

Cant protect the paint at all.


----------



## IbizaXL

Okc...champions.


----------



## Adam

It's all layups or dunks or when they shoot a jumper they get the offensive rebound. We're too small.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Missed a fair amount of open jumpers second half and just porous help defense


----------



## Jace

Wow we blew this one. In control the whole game and Wade decides to try to work out his jumpshot kinks with awful takes. With LeBron not having a stellar game we need either Wade to play good basketball or defer to Bosh.


----------



## Wade County

Offensive boards screwed us. Cant get stops. Get a stop, they get the board and score.

Can't win like that. Adjustments need to be made.


----------



## IbizaXL

Wade2Bosh said:


> The defense this half has been so much worse than the offense. Many changes need to be made after watching the game film.


Do you really think this retarded, bipolar, low IQ TEAM WILL learn anything by watching film? This heat team is an anomoly for getting this far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

1st thing that has to change is that we cant play the Rondo D on Westbrook. Westbrook is way too athletic to give him a 3ft cushion to get a head of speed going, and unlike Rondo, Westbrook is a great finisher at the rim.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

IbizaXL said:


> Do you really think this retarded, bipolar, low IQ TEAM WILL learn anything by watching film? This heat team is an anomoly for getting this far.


Defensively, yes.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I was expecting a loss in this one, but I hope they can make some adjustments. Wade needs to get absolutely roasted for his effort tonight, it was pathetic.


----------



## Adam

Surely we won't see Mike Miller again this series? Right? Somebody tell me I'm right so I can sleep soundly tonight. Just lie to me I don't care.


----------



## BlackNRed

We'll win game 2.

Everybody say a prayer for Wade before you go to sleep. We need that boy or we aint going to win this series.

He has to at least cancel out Westbrook.


----------



## IbizaXL

Everyone in Heat nation should blame Spoo brain for the loss.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OKC with 58 points in the 2nd half. Our D was so bad.

We played the Rondo D on Westbrook and Wwstbrook put up Rondo like numbers against us.


----------



## IbizaXL

BlackNRed said:


> We'll win game 2.
> 
> Everybody say a prayer for Wade before you go to sleep. We need that boy or we aint going to win this series.
> 
> He has to at least cancel out Westbrook.


We need him to get an ass kicking from lebron


----------



## Adam

I wonder how the Olympic workouts will impact Wade and LeBron. I wonder if they will use the time in the gym to work on their shooting flaws (especially free throws) or if the practice will prevent them from working on their games.


----------



## Jace

Dwyane and LeBron finally woke up too late. Need better efficiency from them, especially if they're not going to go to Bosh.

Wilbon gets so excited and overzealous with his wording when we lose. OKC "DISMANTLED" us.



Adam said:


> For the record, I'm officially off the Chalmers bandwagon. Sign me up for the Steve Nash campaign.
> 
> What Chalmers did in this second half was criminal. Throwing the ball into the 3rd row, dribbling off his foot, grabbing his throat and falling to the ground and calling a timeout when nobody touched his throat...this guy lives inside his own head and not reality. Shame because he has all the skills to be a good player.


Not sure exactly why this made me LOL. Then I felt sad.



Adam said:


> OKC got so many dunks and layups in this half.


It looked like the reg season game here. We need more size indeed. Spo needs to play centers, you don't make up for being deficient at a position by totally avoiding it. There's a point where creative gets stupid.


----------



## Wade County

Well, 0-1 it is.

Need to take game 2, because holding court for 3 straight will be tough to do. 

Durant and Westbrook took over and dominated us. Wade has to atleast cancel Rusty out - can't let him blow by and kill us like that.

Spo can forget about this CB off the bench thing now. It's beyond a joke.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> I wonder how the Olympic workouts will impact Wade and LeBron. I wonder if they will use the time in the gym to work on their shooting flaws (especially free throws) or if the practice will prevent them from working on their games.


I doubt he'll be playing in the Olympics. He was asked a few weeks ago if he was still committed and he was unsure for health reasons. That was a month ago, I think even before the Pacers series when he got his knee drained.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Just drive it in, that's it! That's all LeBron/Wade need to do, they're not good shooters, they should not be shooting.. 

I want LeBron on Durant at the end of the game.

Interesting how we continued to switch on every pick, that lets OKC set up any match up they want...


----------



## Jace

I thought Wade's decline would be slower and less painful. He's made it so much worse with the worst decision making of his career.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> Not sure exactly why this made me LOL. Then I felt sad.


Yeah, I've always excused his crap because he showed up in the playoffs, but he can't be pulling that shit in the Finals. 

He cost us that timeout and possessions because he wanted to dissemble and feign injuries. He's still the little kid playing in his driveway counting down to zero trying to beat the clock to win the game. He lives inside his own head. Tonight he was playing the role of the wounded warrior.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Wade2Bosh said:


> I doubt he'll be playing in the Olympics. He was asked a few weeks ago if he was still committed and he was unsure for health reasons. That was a month ago, I think even before the Pacers series when he got his knee drained.


Wade should def not play in the olympics, he's a lot older than durant, etc. He needs to rest.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade County said:


> Spo can forget about this CB off the bench thing now. It's beyond a joke.


Don't worry, we lost so now Spo is allowed to make adjustments


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Said the same thing in the Boston series. Bosh is back yet our coaches feel like they still have to play small. And tonight, they seem to have forgotten that Bosh is a really good offensive player. We're treating him like the only way he can score is by being set up for a long J.

The one time we gave him the ball in mid elbow, he got doubled and it led to a wide open Mario 3. Dont remember ever going back to Bosh in that spot again though.


----------



## Adam

PoetLaureate said:


> Don't worry, we lost so now Spo is allowed to make adjustments


"I didn't know you have to use the foul to give DURING the game!"


----------



## Jace

Wade's definitely not playing in the Olympics. That was indeed before the Indy series. I think he needs to go to Europe either way though. Not necessarily for the Olympics, but to get that blood-spinning procedure A-Rod and Kobe loved that's not approved here. Greg Oden recently got it to aid his convalescence, and JO says he going to get it.

And LeBron was in love with the J from the start of this one, quickly starting 0-2. He only hit one jumper in G7, which was that near-30-footer. So he's been off for two games now.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Said the same thing in the Boston series. Bosh is back yet our coaches feel like they still have to play small. And tonight, they seem to have forgotten that Bosh is a really good offensive player. We're treating him like the only way he can score is by being set up for a long J.
> 
> The one time we gave him the ball in mid elbow, he got doubled and it led to a wide open Mario 3. Dont remember ever going back to Bosh in that spot again though.


He got a similar touch late in a shotclock out of desperation and wound up getting fouled on a drive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Brightside: We won game 1 of last years NBA Finals in almost the same way as OKC did tonight. Big 2nd half by Wade(Westbrook tonight) and then pulled away in the 4th.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> Wade's definitely not playing in the Olympics. That was indeed before the Indy series. I think he needs to go to Europe either way though. Not necessarily for the Olympics, but to get that blood-spinning procedure A-Rod and Kobe loved that's not approved here. Greg Oden recently got it to aid his convalescence, and JO says he going to get it.
> 
> And LeBron was in love with the J from the start of this one, quickly starting 0-2. He only hit one jumper in G7, which was that near-30-footer. So he's been off for two games now.


It's a legal procedure in the States so no need to go to Europe.


----------



## IbizaXL

Jace said:


> I thought Wade's decline would be slower and less painful. He's made it so much worse with the worst decision making of his career.


Indeed. Hes really become my most hated player in miami. That old wade jersey ive had? Im burning it. What a worthless player


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> It's a legal procedure in the States so no need to go to Europe.


I'd still go to that same German Dr. though.

Crowd of 14,000 were at the AAA to watch the game inside the arena.


----------



## Wade County

Gio - I know you're upset, but come on man. Wade has been struggling for a week or two, we're all frustrated, but don't talk of burning dudes jersey.


----------



## Jace

Stephen A. Smith predicted this exact finishing score. Kinda crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Stephen A. Smith predicted this exact finishing score. Kinda crazy.


I'm sure he will not rub that in everyone's face though :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2Bosh said:


> Said the same thing in the Boston series. Bosh is back yet our coaches feel like they still have to play small. And tonight, they seem to have forgotten that Bosh is a really good offensive player. We're treating him like the only way he can score is by being set up for a long J.
> 
> The one time we gave him the ball in mid elbow, he got doubled and it led to a wide open Mario 3. Dont remember ever going back to Bosh in that spot again though.


Spo said as much after the game. Said Chris is now ready to get back to playing how he played before the injury.


Why wasnt he ready to do that today, but will be in 2 days? :whoknows:

Also, crazy tight rotation for game 1. Other than Bosh's 34 off the bench, only 12 total minutes for two others(Miller with 10 and Joel with 2).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And as I post that about the short rotation, Ira tweets that JJ could not go due to a migraine.


> Erik Spoelstra's eight-man rotation apparently was supposed to be a nine-man rotation if forward James Jones had not suffered a migraine shortly before the Miami Heat's 105-94 Tuesday night loss to the Oklahoma City Thunder at Chesapeake Energy Arena.
> 
> Following the loss in Game 1 of the NBA Finals, when asked why he had gone with such a tight rotation and whether he planned to do it again in Thursday's Game 2, Spoelstra said somewhat cryptically, "Yeah, I'm going to have to see who's really available. You know, going into this game we were going to try to keep a tight rotation, maybe not as tight as it was, and give this our best shot. But I'll probably try to go a little bit deeper in Game 2."
> 
> Shortly after that comment, a Heat spokesman clarified that Jones took migraine medication Tuesday, with the team hopeful he could make it to the court, which he could not.


----------



## Smithian

I'm waiting til the end of the series before hitting the panic button.


----------



## nickrock23

Here's my analysis. OKC came out looking like a high school team playing zero defense and the Heat did whatever they wanted. In the 2nd quarter, Fisher ignited them, and the Heat really started to get complacent. 
In the 2nd half OKC came out with way more energy. Westbrook played with a lot of emotion, the technical was big, and also when he dribbling into Bosh who was trailing him was a little bushleague but it worked and got them in the bonus. They killed us from the line in the 3rd quarter. They didn't even have to take shots in the 3rd. The officials barely blew a whistle in the 1st half, so things got more intense on both sides. If anything, we got the majority of the calls. Either way, Heat did not play physical enough in the 2nd. 
Someone mentioned not nearly enough touches for Bosh, and designed touches too, not just giving the ball to him when nothing is there. They started packing the paint and forced us to shoot jumpshots, they just didn't fall in the 2nd. 
Credit OKC defensive plan, but we still got a ton of open shots and just missed them.

- Wade is playing awful. This is now 6 straight games he hasn't shot 50%. This has to change. He is not improving, he is going downhill so fast. He plays like a celebrity, not a hungry kid. Plus he's making poor decisions and not using his floater nearly enough.

- Like I said Bosh needs to get the ball in the low post, he is a nightmare for defenses in the low post. Get it to him, let him get them in foul trouble. Once he has success things will open up for us. 

- We have to play more than 6 guys. Joel was on the floor for 2 minutes, that doesn't even count. James Jones was hurt supposedly but we have other guys. This was after all, the first time LBJ's got a rest in many games. Miller got abused last night, wouldn't be so bad if he was making shots. 

Harden and Ibaka were non-factors. Fisher and Collison did damage. Perkins is useless in this matchup. We have to exploit this, we can't let Fisher and Collison beat us. I like our chances still, we need to steal Game 2. Let's be honest, OKC should've been down a lot more -- they got crazy lucky bounces off the rim, not only did they bounce in, but most bad bounces went right to an OKC player. We have to play for 4 qtrs, we took the entire 2nd half off. 
Their strategy is to pack the paint, force Wade and LBJ into jumpers. Fine, I just say we let KD score and make the other guys beat us. I don't think they can.


----------



## IbizaXL

ok, now that i got over my drunk rage.....

our defence was really subpar for the most part however despite lacking in that area Miami couldve taken this win. I loved how they were playing to start the game. caught me by surprise. A lot of ball and body movement resulting into a big lead. I'd go on to say that OKC started to make their run and catch up when our bipolar team suddenly went on hyper-iso mode. It wasnt so much that OKC started to play better defence....it was that Miami started making it easier for them. I feel like im beating a dead horse here. Ive been saying this since Spoo-brain took over.

Anyway, going into this series i actually had a good feeling, and still do. but if Wade continues his diva play like hes had all season, and Spoo-brain fails (yet again) to make adjustments IN-GAME with bad game planning...then the season will be a huge failure.

for the record. instead of burning my old Wade jersey....i have decided to instead donate it to a homeless shelter. Its a win-win. i wont have to bear the embarasement of wearing a Wade jersey and a homeless guy will be grateful for having something to wear. brilliant!:clap:


----------

